# Backlit Display case !



## caldigs (Apr 2, 2006)

how can I buy or make a backlit display case ! ?

 Thanks


----------



## tombstone (Apr 2, 2006)

take a regular book case, attach a mirror to the back, attach Fluorescent light to the underside of each shelf.


----------

